# /proc/acpi/events/ missing [solved]

## mitschel

I managed to get ibm acpi to work. I now can control thinklight, brightness, bay etc. Now I want to do some scripting with acpi events but there is no /proc/acpi/events folder where I can put my scripts. Only a file named "event" which I can`t access..

What`s wrong? Or am I wrong?Last edited by mitschel on Fri Oct 26, 2007 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Drone1

Your close, but a little off....

/proc/acpi/event is the acpi resource, which the acpid daemon uses. Ergo, if you don't enable /proc/acpi/event in the kernel, acpi does not work. (someone with more accurate information may correct me here....)

You will most likely want to put your scripts in /etc/acpi/events, and have stuff working out of there.

What model laptop do you have?

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

I have an /proc/acpi/event file.

----------

## Drone1

So do I. 

Can't read it though. Can you? If you can, do you have acpid running?

If I try, it just states 'Device or resource busy'. My guess being, cause acpid is running.

----------

## mitschel

My fault. I confused /proc/acpi/ with /etc/acpi/

Thanks to everyone

----------

